# New Gelcoat vs Painting



## dm567 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd like to know if anyone has considered re gelcoating their hulls instead of painting. I've heard some people claim that awlgrip is the best because some fine boatbuilders use it as a stock finish. If this is good reasoning, then re gelcoating should be the way to go since most boat builders still use gelcoats.

Has anyone had success re gelcoating? How do you go about it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the problem with doing that is to properly re-gelcoat a fiberglass boat, you would have to thin the gelcoat and spray it. However, IIRC, thinning the gelcoat makes it much more porous as a final surface coating, and it doesn't have the longevity of the original gelcoat finish.


----------



## Zogumwesterly (Jul 24, 2007)

Our boat was awlgriped 5 years ago, we've really been neglectful(rode hard and put away wet) it hasn't faded much and is still glossy as new. I've never seen gel coat do that in south florida without pretty constant maintenance. When I did it, I used two coats of Kelly green, then two coats of clear over that. it isn't cheap though( I was working in a boat yard at the time). If you use gel coat there is a product made by hawk eye industries called duratech, it makes gel coat so it will spray more like paint, and it does help with the porosity a little bit. I understand that Interlux makes a somewhat decent linear urethane, but I prefer awlgrip because I'm familiar with it and it has stood the test of time.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I'd guess nobody re-gelcoats a boat for appearance reasons nowadays, only if the existing gelcoat has gone defective and needs to be removed, and is paid under an insurance claim. 

To re-gelcoat you first need to remove the old gelcoat, which immediately means a bigger job than patching, priming and Awlgriping the old. If you want to consider re-gelcoating, see if you can find someone to quote the work, if you do, you will lose interest.

I expect builders who Awlgrip new boats only paint those boats who buyers want a color other than the white gelcoat. Alwgrip or a similar paint is necessary if you want a good looking non-white hull.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*paint over gelcoat*



sailingfool said:


> I expect builders who Awlgrip new boats only paint those boats who buyers want a color other than the white gelcoat. Alwgrip or a similar paint is necessary if you want a good looking non-white hull.


My understanding is that if you go to Hinckley for your next boat and you want a particular color they use that color gelcoat and the same color Awlgrip on top.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

That could well be true, considering the extraordinary cost of their boats they could afford that extra step.


----------



## dm567 (Jul 10, 2006)

take a look at: http://www.lbifiberglass.com/lbiproducts/gelcoatsandpigments.html#anchor534030

Look at the Gelcoat Plus. It can be brushed, rolled, or sprayed, dries tack free, and then is wet sanded. If you don't have to take the old gel coat off it sounds interesting.

Any thoughts? I'm not putting down Awlgrip, but my original gelcoat still is presentable after 20 years. I'd hate to start the painting routine.

Dom


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The hardest part of recoating gelcoat with anything, is getting the oil/wax out of the pores. Esp. if you were a good little sailer and waxed your gelcoat once in awhile. Gelcoat or any two part coating is very toxic and (too the best of my knowledge) has to be sprayed on. Hence can you say Ka-Ching!
We painted a 35' cruiser at the marina I worked in, with a two part coating to the tune of $6000..!!
Any of the high quality one part polyurathanes will adhere well if you get that old gelcoat clean and free of oil/wax. Something like 3 good coats should do the job (read the directions). I would wet sand between coats.
On the Cutter in Ket West, we used white Interlux with a dash of dark blue for whitening (blinding in the sun, but pretty). The only reason gelcoats go bad (asisde from ramming the dock and such) is from a lack of waxing. The sun is going to eat whatever it hits first and that might as well be inexpensive wax. So if you use the poly...WAX IT!!


----------

